# Warming a Rabbit



## Carolyn (Aug 16, 2004)

Just some tipsthat you might wish to insure before the chill comes.





? Rabbits generally are mostcomfortable between the temperatures of 50 degrees Fahrenheit and 80degrees Fahrenheit. In the winter, rabbits need some help in keepingwarm because when temperatures drop below 50 degrees Fahrenheit, theyare more prone to illness. That said, as long as it is well protectedfrom drafts and has a constant supply of liquid water a rabbit (andeven newborn kits in a well-made nest) it is said that they canwithstand temperatures to -20° F without additional heat, but theyshould be provided with more hay and food. 

? Black Oil Sunflower Seeds act as ahot food for rabbits and generate more body heat. Hay can do this too.Not a bad idea to have some handy for those bitterly coldnights.

? A wet rabbit is prone to gettingillnesses especially if there are drafts. Keep your rabbit protectedfrom the moisture in the air. A little wetness on the outside of thecoat isnt going to harm your rabbit, but if it gets to the under layerof the coat, it could make the rabbit very sick. Some folks keepblankets handy to wipe off wet fur when they check on their bunniesthroughout the day.


? Make sure the cage is free of leaks,has a sturdy roof and sides, small mesh wire without any sharp areas,wood without splinters, and a sturdy lock.

? It's very important to protect yourrabbit from the wind and drafty areas. If you have outside hutches,plastic tarps can go a long way in helping protect your rabbits. Besure that the wind isnt able to blow through the underneath the cage,but do keep a space for the rabbit to get fresh air. Dont close therabbit off too tight. That could cause respiratory problems and/orcolds. They do need some air ventilation. Fresh air is extremelyimportant, just not drafts as that creates stress andillness.

? If you can, provide him a box insidehis cage stuffed with lots of straw or hay in which to burrow and keepwarm. Blankets arent advised as they can hold bacteria if soiled andsome rabbits will chew on them and ingest them causing intestinalblockage.

? The amount of feed should be slightlyincreased during colder temperatures. Dont overfeed your rabbit, butknow that it takes calories for rabbits to maintain its body heat.

? Provide your rabbit with hay for themto eat as well as dig into as it will help them keep warm.

? Rabbit bedding must remain clean and dry as it could freeze.

? Be sure to keep your hay and othergreenery you give to your rabbits at room temperature and dont feed orallow them to eat it if it is frozen. It could be a fatalerror.

? Predators can get pretty hungry whenthe food supply is low in the winter. Be sure your rabbits areprotected.

? Rabbits will starve to death withoutwater. Be sure they have fresh water at all times. Many people withoutside rabbits use crocks instead of water bottles as the bottles canfreeze up. You also want to make sure the crocks dont ice over as thatis not enough of water for the rabbit to take in. If you are usingcrocks, be sure to change them at least twice a day as they couldfreeze over. You also have the option of using a heated bowlif you wish to go that route. If you wish to see what onelooks like, check out:http://www.countrysidepet.com/level.itml/icOid/317

? Some folks leave a light on insidethe rabbits cage for some extra heat on very chilly nights. Othersprovide a space heater for their rabbits if a light wont work. Don'tput it too close to your rabbit as you don't want them to overheateither. Because heat and hay are such a safety issue, some breeders usebox heaters that are made for reptiles.

? If you must bring your rabbit inside,put him in the coolest room so that when you take him back outside, thedrastic change in temperature wont shock his system.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 16, 2004)

Very good post! I think I need to obtain someBlack Oil Sunflower Seeds! Leaks are very important to watch for. As Ihave outside rabbits and know this, make sure the snow cannot blow in!In cases like this, simply put some plastic over the _outside_ ofthe wire where snow blows in (make sure the rabbit cannot get a hold ofit!). My dad is making 'storm windows' which is going to be made ofhard sheets of plastic that are transparent (not completely clearthough)to allow some light through. Carolyn is absolutelyright about allowing air flow in the cage. We have insulated wood boxes(insulated with like 1" styrofoam) and we fill them with straw, therabbits climb in them on cold nights and tunnel in the straw to make aburrow and push the straw against the door to block cold air fromcoming in. Carolyn makes the point about water freezing, and yes itneeds to be changed frequently, rabbits will attain water throughlicking or breakin the ice but it is not always enough (I change thewater at least 5 times a day). And I've stated enough now, I'mbasically just repeating what Carolyn said anyways!


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 16, 2004)

Thanks Laura, 

I definitely thought of you up there in Cold Country Canada. 

Definitely worth having black oil sunflower seeds! I fed them to mywild rabbits all winter last year because we had such much snow andbitter cold.

Can't believe we're already thinking of preparing for the cold weather again. :shock:

You're absolutely correct in saying that water needs to be changed morethan twice a day in some areas. Five times is not a stretch at all. 

-Carolyn


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 16, 2004)

You know, everyone says how cold Canada is, butit's not really! We haven't had any snow for 3 years at Christmas time(a tiny bit last year and the year before all we had was frost). Imean, it's getting to be quite odd! We don't get snow until lateDecember of early January. And really, the coldest it ever gets is -40but add windchill and it can get much colder (you know you're Canadianwhen... ). But despite the cold, I know my boys wouldn't trade it tobe inside, they hate being inside actually! They jump up at windowstrying to get back out, lol. I increase their food to add a bit ofweight so they are slightly chubby in the winter, but add their fur andthey look just plain fat!

If this winter has been anything like the past few, we don't need toprepare for winter until November (when the cold really hits).


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 16, 2004)

That's interesting, Laura. I was underthe impression you guys froze all winter long. I always feltso badly for folks that have to endure the bitter cold. 

You could also check into a heated waterbottle. 

(Maybe

heardthat!)

http://www.countrysidepet.com/level.itml/icOid/317justto give you an idea, but you probably are already aware ofthem. 

I'm glad Mocha and Spice stay outside because I love the pictures ofthem in the snow. Especially Mocha cause he thinks he's socool--whichhe is. 

-Carolyn


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 16, 2004)

They _love_ snow. All they do is binky anddig and roll in the stuff! lol. I'd love to have them as insidebunnies, but allergies say no, and even if I could, I don't thinkthey'd be happy!

I'm not too keen on heated water bowls, I'm afraid of them chewin onthe wires or something shorting and causing a fire. Plus, we would needan extention cord to run from the cage to the outside outlit and I'mnot to sure I like that idea with all the snow.


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 16, 2004)

*MyBunnyBoys wrote: *


> I'm not too keen on heated water bowls, I'm afraid of them chewin onthe wires or something shorting and causing a fire.




GOODPOINT!



Hope your allergies calm down in the winter time. Mine,unfortunately don't. They're just as bad in December as theyare in August. Allergy shots help, but not as much as I hadhoped for. :? Oh well. I've learned tolive with it. It could be a lot worse andI thank myLucky Stars for what I am able to do.

-Carolyn


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 16, 2004)

I think changin the water 5 times a day is a lotbetter than risking something happening with a heated bowl. Hardly everdoes it freeze solid, my boys normally break the top layer of ice anddrink the liquid underneath.

My allergies really aren't that bad, I'm only allergic to animals,scented things, and certain creams. Sometimes I have an allergicreaction when I'm in the sun for the first time in the Spring too. Ohya, can't forget that I'm allergic to hay and staw too (go figure). Butmy dad is way worse off, he's allergic to almost all nuts,alot ofveggies and fruits, animals, and to top it off, he hasCeliac's disease which means he shouldn't be eating anything withgluten in it (white flour contains gluten) so it's really hard for himto find anything he can eat safely! lol.


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 16, 2004)

*MyBunnyBoys wrote:*


> I think changin the water 5 times a day is a lot better thanrisking something happening with a heated bowl. Hardly ever does itfreeze solid, my boys normally break the top layer of ice and drink theliquid underneath.




Iagree!

-Carolyn


----------



## mygrl2k3 (Aug 17, 2004)

My bunny is indoors. Is providing a box with hayin it needed since she is indoors, and should it be the same timothyhay she eats??

Cristy


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 17, 2004)

An indoor bunny doesn't not need a box to keepwarm, though it should have a box for hiding in anyways. Since yours isindoors, I'd suggest just putting a normal cardboard box in for it butno bedding is needed.

Even if your bunny was outside, hay is not recommended for bedding, therabbit may eat it after it has gone to the bathroom on it. Outsidebunnies should have straw for the best insulation, and if they haveaccess to timothy hay all the time, they tend to not eat the straw.


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi Cristy,

I agree with MyBunnyBoys on all counts, including the hay and straw. 

An indoor bunny is usually just fine as the temperature remains thesame and steady. It's nice that your little babyhas such a concerned mom!

-Carolyn


----------



## mygrl2k3 (Aug 17, 2004)

thanks everyone, I am thinking aboutadopting this boy bunny that is at the same shelter she came from. Ithink he is 2 yrs old. Not sure of his kind but if i remember right hehas floppy ears. It wouldnt be till after the firstso if he is still there i might get him. He is afraid of people. Do youthink with time he would be ok? plus i want to bring luv to go see himany suggestions on that? My apartment is alot smaller but ifeel the need for a new pet since i lost two and a sec bunny seemsnice. I could always get rid of a chair. 

Cristy


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi Cristy,

As long as Luv is okay with it, I'm sure he'll be fine and willadjust. If they don't get along, that would obviously be moredifficult for him. Tucker seems to like having asister. They don't groom each other and aren't 'in love', butthey're happy to live under the same roof. Luckily, havingbrought Fauna in hasn't effected my relationship with Tucker.Well, actually, sometimes he does play harder to get than he used to,but the minute I pet her, he's right at my feet waiting to be next.

Fauna was quite socially handicapped when I got her as she was ignoredfor 4.5 years of her life. She didn't know hay, treats, ortoys. She used to always face the corner of hercage. She rarely does that anymore, and she'll hopin and out of her cage more and more every day. At first, Ihad to take her out, but I decided it was best to just let her come outon her own. I'd offer her a treat at first when she did comeout and I cheer her on. 

That's so kind and generous of you to even consider rescuing thatlittle guy at the shelter. It's usually easiest to bond afemale and a male. Although Fauna never goes for Tucker, hestill beats feet when she looks his way. It's reallycute. He's such a Macho Man with me, but put a prettybunny-girl in front of him and he runs like horses out of thegate. 





-Carolyn


----------



## Bunny_Mad (Aug 19, 2004)

Some good advice there,

But sometimes don't you just want to wrap him/her up in a towel witha hot water bottle, like you would in bed???!!!!


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 19, 2004)

*Bunny_Mad wrote: *


> Some good advice there,
> 
> But sometimes don't you just want to wrap him/her up in a towel witha hot water bottle, like you would in bed???!!!!




Absolutely,Bunny_Mad.



-Carolyn


----------



## m.e. (Aug 24, 2004)

My rabbits are indoor bunnies, but they are inalmost entirely natural lighting and since we have a heater in onecentral room of the house, the bedroom where they are tends to staypretty cool (I bundle up extra on those cold nights). They're outsidemost of the day, right until it gets dark. I'd like to get a smalldoghouse for them on those cooler autumn days so they can at least beoutside, but still stay warm. And, as much as I hate it, there arealready signs of cooler weather: they've started to molt and fill intheir winter coats. 

I said all that to say, can they continue to play outside, even as thetemperature drops this winter? Of course, they'd be supervised, butthey can't exactly tell you when they're getting too cold, so I want tobe safe.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 24, 2004)

My boys are outside all year around. Here itdrops down to -40 (same in C and F) and with windchill to about -50 C(-58 F). My boys get out in their runsfor about 30 minutes onmild days, I don't let them out in those frigged temperatures at all.But when they are let out (normally I let them out to run in anythingwarmer that -30 C or -22 F) they are in the snow. They love to play init and dig and binky. The only thing in their runs is a little housewhere they can get off the cold snow and into a dry house. I don'tthink letting them out should be a problem, maybe not quite as cold asmine can handle because yours are partially indoors.

I'd suggest watching for activity levels, if they seem to be sittingaround or trying to get out of the snow or open into a warmer place,they may need to go inside. Watch to make sure they don't get wet,after I let mine out to run I take them inside and thoroughly dry thembut if I notice more than their paws are getting wet, I take them inright away. I wouldn't suggest letting them be outside in the open fortoo long at any rate though. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## Loz n Ebony (Aug 27, 2004)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> ? If you must bring your rabbit inside,put him in the coolest room so that when you take him back outside, thedrastic change in temperature wont shock his system.





Would it be okay to give my rabbits excercise in the kitchen and then put them back to their hutches outside?


----------



## BunnyMommy (Aug 28, 2004)

What a wonderful thread! Thank, you,Carolyn for all of these great tips. Will pass them on tothose I know that have outdoor bunnies.


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 29, 2004)

Loz n Ebony wrote:


> *Carolyn wrote: *
> 
> 
> > ? If you must bring your rabbit inside,put him in the coolest room so that when you take him back outside, thedrastic change in temperature wont shock his system.
> ...





Hi Loz,

Always good to see you. 

I wouldn't bring them in to exercise in the kitchen. If you were tobring them in, I'd go into the basement with them if you have oneavailable to you. 


If not, I think it's better they stay outside and perhaps romp aroundin the snow. Bringing them into the kitchen exposing them to suddenwarmth and then having to go back into a shocking cold isn't the way togo. It's too much of a sudden change on the rabbit. 

-Carolyn


----------



## rabbits (Aug 30, 2004)

What an excellent post. I'm going to use it in the next issue of RO.


----------



## SpoiledBuni (Sep 6, 2004)

seems like just yesterday that we were talking about the dangers of heatstroke.


----------



## SpoiledBuni (Sep 9, 2004)

how can u tell if a bun is cold?my bunny lives inthe basement because my brother has allergies.... well anyway lastwinter, everytime I came down, my bun was huddled in the corner andwhen she was let out to play, i felt her ears were very cold. does thismean shes cold?cause even though shes not outside, she is still in thebasement and its pretty cold down there. since then i've made her anestbox (and put a towel inside), i dunno if this will help but sheseems to appreciate it.


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 9, 2004)

I'd have that towel cleaned each day because youhave to watch out for bacteria, SpoiledBuni. As long as youprovide some hay for your little one, so that she has a place tosnuggle up to if she does get cold. Rabbits do better in thecooler weather than the warmer weather. Drafts are thebiggest concern. As long as she's in the basement withoutdrafts, I wouldn't worry too much. 

If she's anything like Tucker, she likes a nice comfy bed, whether it's cold or not. 





The smaller breeds of rabbits tend to have a tougher time with thecold, but as I said, as long as she's protected from the elements andable to snuggle up with some hay if she does get chilly, she should befine.

-Carolyn


----------



## SpoiledBuni (Sep 10, 2004)

thanks carolyn, i think i'll take the towel out then. by the way do carpets have bacteria like towels do?


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 10, 2004)

SpoiledBuni wrote:


> thanks carolyn, i think i'll take the towel out then. by the way do carpets have bacteria like towels do?




Yes. Carpets can hold bacteria too.

-Carolyn


----------



## annkierst1 (Sep 17, 2004)

Carolyn

Our Lola "eats" the bedding if we put it on the inside of hercage. She is an indoor bunny at all times. We havea double wire-mesh cage. When we put in timothy or alfalfahay. She will eat it. We are scared she will eat herself todeath!!!

Any suggestions?


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 17, 2004)

Hi Annkierst1,

I wouldn't put bedding in there if she's eating it, or put a straw matdown or something that if she does eat it, it won't harm her.Be careful of things that can hold bacteria. You do, mostdefinitely, have to be careful of her eating the bedding. Itcould cause a blockage and be fatal to her. 

Since she's an indoor rabbit, I'm sure that her being warm in the winter isn't much of a concern. 

I feed my rabbits unlimiited timothy hay. It passes rightthrough them and is good for their digestive system,movingblockages, good for their teeth, and they love it. Just makesure to remove hay that she's gone to the bathroom on because she couldget sick from it if it gets moldy, and there's always the coccodiosisissue that you have to keep in mind.http://homepage.mac.com/mattocks/morfz/rabrefs.html#coc

-Carolyn


----------



## annkierst1 (Sep 18, 2004)

Thank you Carolyn.

Here's another question. I was told that if I put a litterbox inside of Lola's cage she will use it. You see Lola onlygoes to the bathroom ( for whatever reason I do not know) on one sideof the cage. And in the corner. So a person thathas had a rabbit once told me to place a litter box inside ofit. I cannot see placing a litterbox inside of hercage. I am thinking lola would not go into that and she wouldprobable knock it over. My question is,is that possible? And if so how would she react toit. Lola still knocks over her food bowl. If Isecure it, eventually she will unsecure it. Lola is very verymischievious!

Thanks

Annette and Kiersten

Bunny Lovers for Life


----------



## bunsforlife (Sep 18, 2004)

As for placing a litter box in the corner whereshe goes... it is a good idea. Provided there is enough roomin the cage. That was how I litter box trainedGuin. She only pees in one of the many boxes we have eitherinside her cage or outside. Pellets are a bit of a problem atthe moment as we have just added a baby bunny. They both aredropping pellets like mad everywhere, tho the baby is learning to gopee in the box. 



As for knocking it over, yes that will probably happen. Guinused to do it a LOT until she let me know I was putting it in the wrongcorner. Now that it is in the right corner, she only flips itwhen it is in need of a cleaning. 

Did you try one of those ceramic crock food bowls? They are harder to throw =)


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 19, 2004)

Hi Annette and Kiersten,

Wholeheartedly agree with all of bunsforlife's suggestions. 

As for the litterbox getting knocked around, Buck Jones will drill asmall hole in each side of the litterbox and wrap a wire around it andthe cage to secure it. This prevents the litterbox getting thrown allover the cage when 'the fit' begins. 

As bunsforlife said, you can also use ceramic bowls which they can'ttoss, or there are different types of bowls that attach to the cage.Tucker's a bowl thrower too. It always reminds me of a prisoner wavinghis tin cup against the bars. BOY, do I know it when I'm five minuteslate getting supper to him.

-Carolyn


----------



## Elf Mommy (Sep 19, 2004)

LOL I tried the holes and wires with Elf's litterbox. She got SO peeved that I had done that! When she found out that noamount of tugging would move her box, she dug everything out. Pellets,newspaper and Yesterdays News were alllllll over the cage floor, allover my couch, all over the living room floor, on my desk..... Well,you get the idea. 

So...I untied the box. Now she will still occasionally move the litterbox somewhere else in her cage (until I notice and move it back), butshe hasn't flung everything out again since I untied it. Maybe that wasall she needed. hehe

Just a thought, in case it happens to you


----------



## bunsforlife (Sep 19, 2004)

Elf is such a cutie! 

Yeah, Guin didnt like it when I tried to tie her box down... Shetrashed her cage bigtime. So I leave it unattached.If she wants to throw it, then she has to wait for me to clean up thepoops, and she likes a tidy house. Pain in my arse =D


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 20, 2004)

Thanks Elf_Mommy and bunsforlife. 

I do know that Missy used to dig at the litter as well.Calbert gave up pretty quickly once he realized the box wasn't goinganywhere. Perhaps things have since changed, but it's funnyhow the both of you had to remove the wire.

* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *

Fall has arrived in Northeast America! It seemed toannounce itself onSaturday.





-Carolyn


----------



## annkierst1 (Sep 20, 2004)

Hey Guys,

Thanks for the info. The way Lola's cage is made, I slide outthe drawers underneath to clean them and then slide themback. I don't know what's going, but lately she has beenpeeing and missing the cage. I mean most of it goes in thecage but when I lift up her cage, there are wet soil right where shepees. As far an any and I do mean ANY ATTACHMENTS in hercage. Lola has a fit. She is the only bunny I know thatdoesn't like things in her cage. Newspaper, toys, the thingsyou give them for their teeth, etc. Ane every morning approx6:30 SHARP, Lola is pushing around her food bowl. I tried totake the food bowl out so she won't wake up Kiersten and well she"thumped her hind legs" Almost sounds like someones knockingon the door!:shock:Lola is a mess truly. I fuss ather and she just put's back those antennas and turns her back towardme. Isn't that something. I guess she dosen't carewho buys the food huh?!^* I really don't think Lola wouldenjoy a litterbox and I think it would be more than I want tohandle. We are all females in this house and I when I think Iam the "Alpha" guess what?

AnnKierst


----------



## Amanda856 (Oct 7, 2004)

I keep my rabbits warm by using a light bulb, andwiring it into their cage. It works very well, and I have been doing itfor two years now. Heres a picture of what it looks like, fordirections and more information, go to my website-http://www.freewebs.com/rabbitsandbunnies/tips.htm






*if the picture is too small or too big, my site also has the picture on it*


----------



## showrabbits (Oct 9, 2004)

hi,

Great info. I was did have something improtant that I wanted to add orhave people watch out for. I have english lops (their the ones with therealy realy long ears.) I also have flemish giants. Our rabbits live ina heated area during the winter since in Iowa the conditions do getpretty bad. With the lops you need to raise up the water bowls, or usethe water bottles if it isnt freezing temps yet. If you dont theproblem is that the lops can easily get their ears wet, or even frozenin the water bowls. My first english lop that I got did this. I wentout one night when the temps droped for the first time. At that time wedid not heat where the rabbits lived. I heard Fionna my english lop doeplaying with her water crock. I thought that is wierd she never didthat before and when I came around the corner and saw in her pen I sawthat she wasnt playing with her crock she was playing with her toy (ithink it was her ping pong ball) and the crock was frozen on the tip ofher ear and just sliding around with her. Scared me to death. I knewright away that I needed to get it thawed off her ear, and that her earwas going to be frost bite once I did. Just too many blood vessels inthe ears. The hard part was that I bought her breed and she was due inthree days and not use to me and being handled. The hair dryer scaredher too much and I was terrifyed that it would cause the ice to crackdamaging the ear farther. So I had to put it in a bowl of cool water,and then added a little bit of warmer water every few seconds just tookeep it cooler untill the crock completely thawed and then I left italone for a little while later while I did the same thing with the earstill in the water bowl. That night I snowed as well, and I could notget her to the town where our vet is. When I did get her to the vet thenext afternoon (once the roads were plowed) I found out what i alreadyknew. The ear was frost bite. Once the litter came we had herear operated on and fixed (just the tip was removed, if too much ear isremoved a rabbit cannot cool itself right.) Something else to watch outfor is a rabbit that ears get too cold (I suspect that this happendswhen the ear gets numb like your fingers or toes do when they get cold)a rabbit will try to fix it on their own. If a rabbit can reach itsears withits mouth(like for example the englishlops can or the french lops) they tend to start to chew on their ears.Now this can realy alarm a person if they go out one night and findthis so that is why I decided to tell you all about this problem Fionnadid this when her ear got frost bit. Now dont worry or over think this.It realy is not that grose of a sight, they dont totally mutate theirears or anything like that. It is usauly just the edges of it, or evenone bite alot of times. It is most common in english lops because theirears are not usauly that well covered with hair, their ears are alotthinner than other rabbits ears are, they are farther away from therabbits body so the blood flowing in it is alot cooler by the time itreaches the ends of the ears, and their ears are more exposed. Alot oftimes people dont even notice that the rabbit has chewed on the earunless they make the edges un even, or the hair grows back white( likeon a colored rabbit). When 4-hers brings a rabbit to our fair (I am cosuperintendent of our counties rabbit department) and it is a longeared lop i can look at the ears and tell them if it is a rabbit thatwas housed outside during the winter in a unsheltered cage because thetips of the ears will not be rounded, or the edges of them will bebald. I just give them instructions for next winter that sounds justlike what you just gave. 

Another thing I have encountered in my english lops are chapped ears.In the winter they can get dry, and red. I put petrolium jelly on themand it seems to work well.(if you have bedding inthe cage this can make a mess)Oh but if you have a rabbit that licks itoff (havent met one yet that has though) you should mix it withsomthing, Im not sure what you call it but our vet gave it to us forFionna when she chewed on her ear, I think it was called sour apple. Isaw it before at a farm supply store its for horses, but check beforeyou use anything thats not aproved for rabbits on rabbits. 

I wanted to tell everyone about a item that is just for rabbits thatyou might think a little about for next winter if you think they need awarm box. There is a actual rabbit nest box warmer. It is metal and sonothing for the rabbit to chew on or through. The cord has a metalpiece around it and the rest of the cord has kind of like a metalspring on it. It is pretty nice. Ive also heard of people using it forthe water bowls they just set the water bowls on top of it. 

I hope that this helps just some more info.


----------



## hotchocolatewithsmarties!!!!! (Nov 1, 2004)

yeah, i some times put clover in thekitchen or bathroom(coz there the coolest rooms) if its really cold orif there r fireworks say on bonfire night or some thing.


----------



## 2bunnies (Nov 13, 2004)

My bunnies have a hutch outside for warm weatherand stackable cages in the basement for winter. I am actually thinkingof bringing them in this weekend. I do get tired of checking the waterbowls, and this way they are safe from weather. Even though my bunniesdo not like to be handled, they still love for me to talk to them andgive them treats. They just love fresh pineapple..even though theydon't know that it helps with hairballs!!!


----------



## hotchocolatewithsmarties!!!!! (Nov 14, 2004)

i didn't realise bunnies could have pineapple, isuppose i just assumed they could only have the juice,which i oftengive 2 clover(when he's moulting)

its logic really though!


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Dec 27, 2004)

I use heated waterers in both my rabbit's cages.those wires were meant for animals! they're perfectly safe. if problemsaccure. put the water bowl close to the wire on the cage and that way,they can't chew the wire when it's so close to the cage wire. it'shanging out and they have to pull the bowl forward to chew it. 

i don't run into that problem with either of my bunnies because i supply them with wooden chew toys. 

i gave Bramble a nest box this winter because i got her a couple ofweeks ago and had been used to living inside because her owners had herinside because she had a litter. i got her and Briar at the same place,they were rescued from death row at a local shelter. 

it only gets to -15 F in harsh winters around here and i am a firmbeliever in being true to nature. i think that the bunnies should haveto build thick coats and not be "pampered" with heaters when it's only-15F and above. any lower and i'd put a heater out there too! 

you guys have some great suggestions! 

Ellie


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Dec 27, 2004)

Actually, those heated bowls are NOT animal safe.My sister got one for her dog, and she chewed right through the wiringand a rabbits teeth are sharper. I've been thinking about getting mybunnies one but I wont because my rabbits pull, fling, and chew,chances are that the bowl would end up causing more harm than good.

As for heaters, it depends what you use, that can be dangerous. Mybunnies live outside in everything to -50*C/-58*F (that's about as coldas it gets).

Just a warning to be very careful. Instead of electrical sources ofheat, I use an insulated wood box with straw inside, it works good andmy bunnies don't seem to mind the cold.


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Dec 28, 2004)

i don't think you're right. i've had heated bowlsall my life. for cattle, horses, chickens, rabbits _and _dogs. inever once had a single problem. i guess it just depends on how happyyour animals are. if they're wildish or whatever they need some job inlife. obedience may i suggest for those with wild dogs. buns, theydon't need obedience, chew toys! lol, 

i'm talking about a heat lamp. you put it outside the cage so they can't get to it. 

no hard feelings meant.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Dec 28, 2004)

I sort of take offence to that.

My boys have all sorts of toys and what not to play with but it doesn'tstop them from chewing on other things. They are well entertained andtaken care of.

My sisters dog has obedience and she get lots of exercise and play time and lots of toys.

It depends on the individualanimal and I wouldn't risk heated water bowls with my animals.


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Dec 28, 2004)

no offense meant. it's just that every time ipost something voicing my opinion everyone rushes to slam it. thishappens in another forum i use too. sry for offending you.

ellie


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 28, 2004)

Perhaps something about You needs adjustment, Bramble, rather than the whole rest of the world being wrong.

When you're constantly running into problems, obviously, there's a lesson you're not learning.

-Carolyn


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Dec 28, 2004)

i don't see how i could be "running into problems" i said that because i haven't been

ellie


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 28, 2004)

Bramble Briar86 wrote:


> no offense meant. it's just that every time i post somethingvoicing my opinion everyone rushes to slam it. * this happens inanother forum i use too.* sry for offending you.
> 
> ellie



There you go again!

Contradiction. 


-Carolyn


----------



## tterster (Dec 29, 2004)

We justgot a bunny who is about 13-15 weeks old. My boyfriend built her a bighuge cage with a shingled roof and everything. We have the open areaand then a little area she can go into with lots of hay. I did make themistake of putting in an old sweatshirt for warmth for acouple days and then the other day a towel cut up. I removed them lastnight thinking about how that might now be too good for her. Since shedid pee all over them the other day and my little one forgot to takethem out. They were in there for two days but they are out now. I put aclean dish towel in last night but now that I know better I will takeit out afterwork. I worry about her all night in this cold, but sheseems to be doing alright. We have a stack of hay in her quiet enclosedarea, but she pees and poops all over it? She ran under the hay theother night. She sits out in the big area with no hay a lot. So I guessshe can't be that cold?? I don't want her to freeze or get sick, butdoes anyone have any good books for us to read? Plus the one night weput the white sweatshirt in there her pee was orangish. My daugherflipped out and said she was bleeding. The girl at the pet store saidit is normal for bunnies to pee that color. We purchased a hoodedsweather for her to wear. We haven't put her in it yet. Will this help?Of course I will wash it as it gets dirty? One more question? How isthe best way to get poop out of her fur? Thanks so much. When we comeoutside, or get home, she runs up to the side of the cage? Itis cute or she runs around? Is this a good sign?



Thanks so much. 

TerryAny advice is welcomed. Please write me.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Dec 29, 2004)

I would not suggest giving a rabbit any sort ofmaterial or cloth. If the rabbit ingests fibers it can cause animpaction that could lead to dead or expensive surgery. We use strawfor bedding and they burry in it and stay nice and warm. Depending onwhere you live, it might be a better option to keep the baby inside forthe winter and out her back outside when it warms up in the latespring/early summer. I'm not sure really, mine live outdoors but notalone at such a young age in the winter.

As for the orange pee, that's normal. I think it's caused by plantpigment. You should be worried if the pee has red blots in it, that'sblood.


----------



## tterster (Dec 29, 2004)

HI We just got a bunny a week ago and gave itto my ten year old daugther as a Christmas present. I am sooverprotective and I am learning do's and don't's. I did go to the petstore and buy her a sweather with a hood. The lady said that will keepher warm when it is really really cold outside. So you have cold nightsthere? What state are you located? We live in southern New Jersey. Itgets cold. It was 11 degrees the day before we got her but I am surethey had the bunnies outside at the farm there. My daughter got her acarry case at the pet store. Plus she got a rabbit leash. I mean we doit for safety so she doesn't run away. I need to go out and buy adecent rabbit book at Borders. I am such a worry wart about this bunny.She is like a newborn baby to me. We keep her outside. I worry abouther being cold but the other night she was in the other section of thecage where there isn't straw and her food and water are. Go figure. Nowhow long did it take your bunnies to stop pooping and peeing on her hayand sleep area? She poops all in the hay /sleep area. Please email meanytime. I would love to hear from anyone who could offer me any kindof advice on bunnies.Or if you have a good rabbit book suggestion thatyou couldgive me. Thanks so much for your time.

t


----------



## tterster (Dec 29, 2004)

I am going to remove the dish towel when I gethome after work. No, the pee was just an orange color, not red. Wellanyways, she is like 14 weeks old. She has been outside at the farmwhen we went to look at her. She was 11 weeks old then. They said shewill be alright. I got the sweather though. She did bury herself insidethe hay the other night but then she sits out in the open area a lot. Iguess she eats and sits and relaxes. I am learning. Keep in touch.T


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Dec 29, 2004)

I'm in Canada, we have nights below -40. But fora baby I'm not sure that's very good. Especially if it was an indoorrabbit previously, it's a REALLY bad time of year to put the rabbitoutside.

Pet store people don't really know anything, and I still say no to the sweater thing.

I don't know any good rabbit books though, sorry.


----------



## tterster (Dec 29, 2004)

Thanks for the information. I have to look forbooks. She has been outside. She was never an inside bunny at all. Shewas outside at the farm with a bunch of other bunnies etc. Thanks foryour help. Do you put vitamins in their water?


----------



## tterster (Dec 29, 2004)

The girl at the pet store had a rabbit outside for twenty years and she says she has a warming plate outside for him.


----------



## Buck Jones (Dec 29, 2004)

*tterster wrote:*


> ...We keep her outside. I worry about her being cold but theother night she was in the other section of the cage where there isn'tstraw and her food and water are. Go figure. Now how long did it takeyour bunnies to stop pooping and peeing on her hay and sleep area? Shepoops all in the hay /sleep area. Please email me anytime. I would loveto hear from anyone who could offer me any kind of advice on bunnies.Orif you have a good rabbit book suggestion that you couldgiveme. Thanks so much for your time.


We live in Point Pleasant and we have five rabbits inhutches. They, too, spend most their time in the "opensection" of the hutch, as opposed to the sleeping/feeding/hay/strawarea, so I think your assumption that she is not too cold might be acorrect one. Mine have retreated to the sleeping area duringreally bad inclement weather, like snowstorms, though.

Due to their propensity to spend a majority of their time in the opensection, I have produced plexiglas and/or wooden panels to insert inthe screened in portions of the hutch, "storm" windows, or panels, ifyou will. I don't know if they really need them, but it suremakes me feel better for them when they are out in the backyard! LOL

I start to get concerned when temperatures approach zero degrees, andmight then bring them inside, although breeders in other parts of thecountry and Canada certainly have their buns experience conditions muchmore severe. We have lost two buns in the past to heatrelated incidents, as opposed to none to the cold, if that gives you arelative idea of temperature induced problems?

Straw(hollow) tends to be a better insulator than hay. Besure to check water bottles, the tubes of which freeze very easily, andsubstitute water crocks, if necessary. You may have to changeout water crocks two, three times a day. 

Buns need water. It is critical. If they cannotdrink, they will not eat. They need to eat to maintain bodytemperature out in the cold. I give each of ours about a tsp of BlackSunflower Seeds daily when temperatures are low. BlackSunflower Seeds are considered a "hot feed,"(contrindicated, therefore,in the summer) and serve to readily convert calories into body heat.

With reference to your other questions, I would suggest reading thepost/thread entitled _A Cheat Sheet for Rabbit Care_ created byour moderator, Carolyn. It will cover many areas, not onlythose you have asked about, but some that may not have even occurred toyou, yet.

Welcome to the Forum!

From another New Jersyan,

Buck Jones


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Dec 29, 2004)

If the bunny is in the open cage part, I doubtit's cold! My bunnies sit in the open but go into their insulated boxesstuffed with straw on cold nights. A rabbit should be fine if it's wellout of moisture and drafts. I too put 'storm windows' in but I leavesome open for air circulation.

And that's a good point about straw and hay, straw is a better insulator (unless it's hay that's gone to straw [yellowed hay]).


----------



## ariel (Jan 12, 2005)

Annkierst I have my bunny Bindy inside all thetime and she uses her litter tray in her hutch, Her hutch is ratherroomy, instead of a plastic tray I am using one of my ceramic bakingdishes LOL 

It's heavy so she can't move it and her training seems to of picked up in the past couple of days


----------



## Marie Sodhi (Jan 20, 2005)

keep your rabbit warm

from marie


----------



## Marie Sodhi (Jan 20, 2005)

oh you poor thing





marie


----------



## becc_boland (Feb 3, 2005)

when i was little and had my first rabbit irefused to let it sleep alone outside in the winter. as soon as myparents went to bed i would sneak outside and bring my beloved leoinside and let him sleep on my bed on top of the hot water bottle!


----------



## becc_boland (Mar 5, 2005)

At the moment its really wet and rainy, therez atarp over Lilly's cage to keep her dry but whenever i check her sheseems really cold. Is there anythin else i could do?

Becc


----------



## RiO LoVeR (Mar 5, 2005)

Well, this winter wasreally bad. I feed my rabbit every night, at dark, and Inever really got to see if he was skinny or not. So, I justfed, him and left. I feel so very, bad. 

I went out there onenight to feedhim and he was so skinny that you could see his ribs. I don'tknow why he was like that, he had food, but he didn't get enoughwater. So I ran into the house crying to my mother, sayingsomething is wrong with Rio, so my mother came out there, and webrought him in the house, and gave him feed and some water, he drankwater like crazy, so I figured that he wasn't getting enoughwater. 

So the next day I went out and he had a bigpile of food, and his whole water bottle was frozen. So I amglad that he now is going to live in the house for the winters. I lovehim so much, I don't want to ever loose him. I feel like ananimal abuser, but my mother said it was just a mistake that youlearned from. I am glad that he is now, health, and he lovesthe inside. 

So just remeber don't ever just feed yourrabbit in the dark, and leave him there without really checking onhim/her. They need more attention then you think they do. Please do mea favor, and always, always check on your rabbits if they are going tolive outside in the winter, even if it is in a garage, orbarn.


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks for the bump, it'sfreezing!

http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb001_ZNxdm462


----------



## shadow10978 (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks for such a thought prevoking thread carolyn, Also in the very first post you made those dishes are awesome!!


----------



## nose_twitch (Nov 16, 2005)

*reclines in her lawn chair and sips tequila while getting a tan*
:sunshine:
neener neener


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 16, 2005)

*nose_twitch wrote: *


> *reclines in her lawn chair and sips tequila while getting a tan*
> :sunshine:
> neener neener


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 16, 2005)

*shadow10978 wrote: *


> Also in the very first post you made those dishes are awesome!!






Whatdishes?


----------



## Mr. Stee (Nov 16, 2005)

I think they mean the heated water dishes that you have a link to in the first post in this thread.


----------



## Nicky Snow (Nov 16, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote:*


> *nose_twitch wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *reclinesin her lawn chair and sips tequila while getting a tan*
> ...




:shock2:


----------



## Nicky Snow (Nov 16, 2005)

we may get snow tonight in Toronto. :bunnydance:

Bring on the snow!!!

time to wax my board...


----------



## Mr. Stee (Nov 16, 2005)

We already have snow in Wisconsin. yuck.


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 17, 2005)

*Mr. Stee wrote:*


> I think they mean the heated water dishes that you have alink to in the first post in this thread.






ThanksMr. Stee. I realized last night, but forgot toreply. 

Snow already? 





I shouldn't be saying "already". I think this is the first Ican remember when we've gotten so far into November with such balmyweather. We've been lucky - especially with the fuel prices,but they tell us that snow's coming on the weekend or early next week.

-Carolyn


----------



## Pipp (Sep 23, 2006)

:bump 

for Jil in Northern Ontario...


----------

